# Just some random pics.



## AuPure (Dec 3, 2019)

These are just some random pics I've taken as I have gone through these awesome first time processes. 

It's been cool learning all of this and I owe it to all of you here. Thank you for sharing your knowledge! I hope someone enjoys these "nerdy" pictures. :lol:


----------



## AuPure (Dec 3, 2019)

A few more.


----------



## AuPure (Dec 3, 2019)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shark (Dec 3, 2019)

Aren't those just every day pictures?  

I have a collection on my phone that goes back to the beginning for me. I had to add a larger memory card and sort them in albums so it would stop telling I had to many. I end up looking at them at least once a day......and that is just the ones on my phone....


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 3, 2019)

Shark said:


> Aren't those just every day pictures?
> 
> I have a collection on my phone that goes back to the beginning for me. I had to add a larger memory card and sort them in albums so it would stop telling I had to many. I end up looking at them at least once a day......and that is just the ones on my phone....


Every picture tells a story don't it....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Dec 3, 2019)

I like the picture it is better than words.


----------



## AuPure (Dec 19, 2019)

I love it when the solution is this pretty orange.


----------



## AuPure (Dec 19, 2019)

Lead crystals???


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 19, 2019)

Your orange solution is a little cloudy.

Yes, those look like lead chloride crystals. Was there lead in your feed stock?

Dave


----------



## AuPure (Dec 19, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Your orange solution is a little cloudy.
> 
> Yes, those look like lead chloride crystals. Was there lead in your feed stock?
> 
> Dave




Probably so. That was the second refine of some collected powders from ceramic processors. I first soaked them in hot HCL to remove the solder from the leads. But I suppose that some lead could have been left behind. At least there wasn't any tin to steal my gold........hopefully lol. 

The cloudiness you saw was probably silver.....at least that was my guess. Because it settled to the bottom as a white-ish powder. A very very very small quantity. Then I put a pinch of sulfamic acid crystals in it before removing from the heat to be sure the nitric was gone. Although I was pretty certain I consumed all the nitric. This was my first time doing sulfamic acid instead of sulfuric. The was no real reaction. A tiny bit of bubbles coming off the crystals as they dissolved, but not enough to make me think there was any real quantity of free nitric left. I doubled the volume with water. Then I let it cool overnight in my shop as I normally do. The next day I was treated to those really cool looking crystal formations. They were like really spiky balls. I thought it looked really cool. Had to crush them up to get all the gold bearing solution out of them before filtering. They crushed really easily. 

I haven't melted the gold yet. Waiting till I'm done with everything. Then I'll dissolve my other button again to try and get to 4 nines and melt it all together. 

:Edited for misspelling:


Here is a few more pics from that batch.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 19, 2019)

Good job!
A word of caution, though... :shock: 
You shouldn't place the glassware on top of a direct flame!!! Thermal shock may crack the vessel and... you'll cry!!! Trust me! 
Some type of Pyrex cookware with some sand would be ideal!

Take care!
Phil


----------

